# Hydrilla Verticilata??



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Good evening!
I have this plant since February, but do not know the exact species to date.
Collected it here in the Parana river, more precisely in the city of "Rubineia" (state of sao paulo - Brazil).

What puzzles me is that when she arrived, had five leaves per stem, resembling with _hydrilla verticillata_ (the three images were taken in February 2011):



























But today, only has three leaves, resemble very an _elodea nuttalli_.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like Hydrilla to me.

Check out the description for Hydrilla on the plant finder.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=316


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you very much!

But I'm still in doubt about how to identify in detail the hydrilla with Egeria densa and Egeria Nuttalli. I would appreciate very much help me!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

"In addition to a moderately serrated leaf edge and a greater number of leaves per whorl, H. verticillata sports a small barb about half way along the main leaf vein, called the midrib. The barb is a defining feature of H. verticillata as well as the formation of overwintering root nodules called turions that develop after twenty consecutive days of shortened photoperiod."

Look for a barb on the under side of a leaf on the main vein that goes down the center of the leaf. Egeria species don't have this.


----------

